# KA24E with MPI turbo kit



## ashylarry1982 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey i just got a 92 hb with the KA24E motor single cam with mpi and i was wondering if anybody knew of a company that sold a complete turbo kit for this motor or who know what turbo kit i should get that would require the least amount of customization. Thanks:newbie:


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Look up the 240sx sites.... or KA24 turbo upgrades


----------

